# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Дешёвые физические лица и тёплые базы номеров

## datapartner007

Дешёвые физические лица и тёплые базы номеров  

ГЕО: Россия, Узбекистан, Казахстан, Беларусь, Польша, Румыния…
 Присутствует имя и телефон - 40$/ 1 тысяча 
Тёплая база только номеров - 1р строка  

ВАЖНО: уточняйте страны, оплата криптовалютой
 Готов к проверкам от форума, и работу через гарант форума 
Пишите телеграмм @datapartner007

  Скидку сделаю за скрин сайта где нашли!

----------


## datapartner007

Мы готовы предоставить 100 пробных строк в виде эксель совершенно бесплатно!!

----------

